# Looking for advice on what texture sprayer to use



## Impact (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi
I am a painting contractor with over 25 years experience, based in Florida for the last couple years.
Moved down from New York and realized very quickly that this has to be the spray capital of the world!!
I am very familiar with spray rigs for paint, have everything from Titan 440's to Speedflow 8900's and everything inbetween.
But when it comes to texture coating I've alot of different opinions on what type of machine to use.
I have a job starting in about 4 weeks and the coating requirements are as follows
Sherwin Williams UltraCrete Medium Texture on around 30,000 SF of tilt wall.
The Sherwin Williams UltraCrete Specs say that the Graco TexSpray GTX2000EX
will handle the job, I find this hard to believe.
I would think that the Graco GM1030 or HTX2030 is what I need, but I have heard that heard that re-packing these machines and parts are extremely expensive.
Seems like there are alot of very experinced contractors on this website.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

go to contractor talk ,paint section there,but if you need help fixing your bazooka :whistling2:


----------



## Impact (Aug 17, 2010)

*Your to Funny!!!*

Figures your from Canada EH? Didn't know they had computers and website's there yet HUH?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

computer whats that ??? I had to send you this message from my black berry........you know ,that cell phone thing we make here in Canada,do you guys have that yet...painter


----------



## Impact (Aug 17, 2010)

*Idiot from Canada*

This is what I find on sites like this, idoits from Canada that troll them, with nothing much better to do. Must not have a lot of work up there. Looking for an intelligent exchange of ideas and knowledge. Not this Bull**** banter!! Drywaller


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

you got three post and who's the troll ,why don't you just get a hopper,hose,kick ass air compressor with a air pig attached, if your doing texture spray here and there,you state your a full time painter so just saying,the boyz who do texture spray every day have the $$$$$$$ toys,read the threads ,they state what toyz their using
and nothing better to do........even your FOX news asked whats Canada doing right,were booming,not a day off in three months.... so piss off


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Impact said:


> Figures your from Canada EH? Didn't know they had computers and website's there yet HUH?


your right!


----------



## Impact (Aug 17, 2010)

You Canadians sure do stick togeather on this site!!! I have Multi-million dollar company and have 35 guys working for my company full time. Thank You very much. What I was originally looking for is some comments on anyones experience with a PORTABLE unit with power. I can go on Craiglist tommorrow and buy any paint sprayer or texture machine for pennies on a dollar, not alot of funds needed there...
Unless your Jo Schmoo with a paint brush and bucket, this might become a problem.
Only a fool would buy a new machine. No reason to.
It was never about the money its about the machine.
Not many contractors these days want an machine made by such companies as AST with a 150 gallon to 500 gallon holding capacity. These machines are dinasours. Anyway I was not the one that started this, if you read the first reply you will see who started the Bull%$# comments.
I just continued from there. I do not have time for these types of sites, seems like no one on here wants to answer a question with a civilized answer, but rather puff their chests out and talk about all their worldly wisdom about the Drywall and Texture Business. News for all of you, I can teach a monkey how to use a spray machine. Bottom line it's what you net a year!! %[email protected]&%^^%OFF


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Impact,

If we might get back to your question...

The problem with Graco is that they have adapted their paint sprayers to thicker materials and aggregates or as with the RTX systems they are pushing the mud with a diaphram pump which is under powered. Rather than develop a true drywall pump, they use "what will work" to make money with as little effort as possible.

The GTX2000EX will do it but you'll have a lot of cleaning time and you'll be moving that thing around quite a bit. Their hopper creates 3 extra steps in the process.
In my humble opinion, the GM1030 and HTX2030 are a better way to go for power and convenience.

Have you considered building a quick paint pot for this job? You can have a tank welded up for a few hundred dollars and with about 18 cfm air, you power the whole thing. One tank to mix and clean. My dad and I used one of these for drywall for years. It's a little cumbersome for moving around in a house but outside, it's great. No moving parts, no seals.*
:thumbup:


Rick
*Don't forget a follower plate.


----------



## Impact (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, very informative. Buy any chance do you have pic from a jobsite of the one you built with your Dad. As you know all men are visual, if I see it, I can build it! 

Thanks for your time

Bill


----------



## Orygun (Aug 15, 2010)

*Another quick spray rig*

What I did was use a diaphragm pump and 30 gallon plastic drum. What really helped was using 2 compressors, one for pump and one for the gun. I picked up the pump on e-bay for $75, used a modified hopper gun, had the compressors and $30 or so for the fittings. I also used it as recirculating washout tub for my garage in the winter. Keeps the having to clean up at jobsites.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Impact said:


> Thanks for your reply, very informative. Buy any chance do you have pic from a jobsite of the one you built with your Dad. As you know all men are visual, if I see it, I can build it!
> 
> Thanks for your time
> 
> Bill


Bill, 
Give me a couple of days and I'll put a caveman drawing together for you.


Orygun,
Very creative thought process! I like your style.


There are several guns on the market. We offer one but any will work.

Rick
(Growing up in Salem, I know why you spell it Orygun...:thumbsup


----------



## Orygun (Aug 15, 2010)

Well rhardman, it sounds like Impact wants to know of setup options for an efficient mud pump, the spray gun part he probably has figured out . At least that is what I think he is asking. I used a shower drain, lever locks, 30 gal plastic drum, and a 4 wheel movers dolly to make my spray rig tank portable. Breaks down and fits in the back of my Toyota. I cover a lot of ground here in central Oregon and don't want to feed a diesel or f-250 460 pulling a spray rig. 

Remember, be it a bazooka, spray gun or ACP...........







Gun control means using both hands. We are CRAFTSMEN not gangstas.


----------



## Orygun (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Orygun (Aug 15, 2010)

*Looks like*

Not pretty but very functional


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Please tell me you're not stirring that with a steel paddle...(just playin!)*

Innovation, Innovation, Innovation!!!

I LIKE IT!!! :thumbup:


Impact, 

Looks like Orygun's would be less expensive but would take more total air (I think). I'm not a diaphram fan but if it works...

Rough cost estimate for paint pot type: 
1 used compressor tank (30 gal or so) $300.00* Modifications to tank, cutting/grinding, wheels etc. $200.00
Misc. fittings (regulator, relief valve, plumbing) $200.00
Unknown (as there always is) 200.00
(Ours was total custom about 20 inches in diameter and probably 40 inches high with 1/4 inch steel)

You need a creative welder to bend some steel channel in a circle to weld to the lid where the rubber gasket goes. This cost could be small or high.

With 18 cfm we had a ton of air with about a 30 inch circular fan. We set the pot for thin texture at about 60 psi. At 60 we had 50 feet of hose. We couild increase the pressure to around 100 for longer distances. We had the secondary relief valve set at 125 psi. A SYSTEM LIKE THIS MUST BE PRESSURE TESTED WITH WATER SEVERAL TIMES BEFORE TRYING IT ON THE JOB. 

*FYI...you could probably get the same thing locally.
http://cgi.ebay.com/30-GALLON-HORIZ...PLATE-NEW-/250541438633?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0

Let me know if you still want the rough drawings. :thumbsup:

Rick
The system worked great for us...but for legal reasons I need to state that this is a recollection of a system we made 30 years ago and I don't guarantee any results. I also need to say that any pressurized system has dangerous potential for injury so if you decide to build it, we do not make any claims for design accuracy or for otherwise implied benefits, nor do we accept responsibility for any injury that might occur.
ANY TEXTURE SYSTEM SHOULD BE REVIEWED BY A MECHANICAL ENGINEER BEFORE TESTING OR USED ON A JOBSITE.

(Before I started the company I could just write things on napkins .
_Attorney tells me the bar fights are out too!_  )


----------



## Orygun (Aug 15, 2010)

*Lotsa air*

Spot on rhardman.:thumbup:

Yes diaphragm pumps are not the optimal pump because of the lag. After perusing E-Bay, 1" diaphragm are going for like $150- $200. Impact could probably one of his airless paint pumps for supply. It's a matter of pressure and atomization. I use a standard 3/4" garden hose for the material supply @ 50psi with a 25' hose. Sounds as though your pressure pot runs SIGNIFIGANTLY higher than 50psi, hence the safety issue. I use a 15 amp 2hp Porter Cable compressor @60psi to run the pump and a 10hp/20cfm compressor for the spray gun air . Just different ways of doing the same thing.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

The material may act funky with an airless. If Sherwin is recommending the GTX with the diaphram it's probably because the aggregate doesn't move smoothly through the tight (airless) valves easily (I forgot about this in my earlier post). I've reviewed a ton of the Graco patents and we've done a lot of reverse engineering with their designs over the years. I have to lean toward your solution to be honest...if the air is there.

http://www.jnequipment.com/show_detail.php?item=Graco_TexSpray_GTX_2000_EX 

Just a note...with our paint pot if you are pushing 60 psi into the tank and you have a 20 inch diameter, there is a total area of 314 square inches (pi(RadiusXRadius)). If you multiply the 314 by the 60 psi you get a total hydraulic pressure of 18,840 psi pushing down on the mud. It sounds dramatic but it's really not that different than a compressor tank alone. The point is you have plenty of power to push that mud using very little air. Most is deflected into the spray gun which is why you get the wide spray pattern and great overall efficiency. 

This has been fun!


----------



## Orygun (Aug 15, 2010)

*What Say You IMPACT?*

We need a little more info on your project.

Surface condition, expected results,specifics of materials to be used, time frame, $BUDGET$, variances .:yes:

IMHO It is your best bet to ask someone who has used Sherwin Williams UltraCrete. Few drywallers have . Seems like something like DRIVIT. 

Just tryin' to help.



































hey rhardman: right back at ya


----------



## Impact (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for everyones help on this. What I am spraying is the 1st phase of a 140000 SF project. Tilt walls in the middle 51 high 750 linear feet around, surrounded by offices etc in phase 2. Project calls for 1 coat primer, 1 coat SW UltraCrete medium texture or 2 coats UltraCrete. Need to spray Phase 1 first because walls extended out from center are over 100+feet with pitched roofs all the way around.cannot reach even with a 125 knuckle lift after phase 2 starts. Was looking to rent a helicopter out
bet realized very quickly, this would just wipeout my profit margin completely. LOL
Looking to attack this with 43 sissor lifts, 2500LB lifting capacity BEFORE
phase 2 starts. Flow chart gives me 3 to 4 days to complete this aspect of the job. Any way lot of great pics of portable home made texture sprayers. Got Lucky and just picked up a Graco 1030FC on Craiglist for $1100.00. Guy needed the money was asking $2500.00 originally. This will definitely do the job. Have been looking for one of these machines for awhile but they always seem to be missing parts, such as hoses, guns, 55 gallon pick up hoses, I have no idea what previous painting contractors are doing with these parts, maybe eating them? LOL 
Have a Great Day!!!! I have to get to work and check on my jobsites

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Orygun said:


> What I did was use a diaphragm pump and 30 gallon plastic drum. What really helped was using 2 compressors, one for pump and one for the gun. I picked up the pump on e-bay for $75, used a modified hopper gun, had the compressors and $30 or so for the fittings. I also used it as recirculating washout tub for my garage in the winter. Keeps the having to clean up at jobsites.



Orygun,

Are you Mollie 27?

I knew I had seen that gun before.


----------



## Orygun (Aug 15, 2010)

Yep. Been a while . Forgot my login so started over. Still using that sprayer,If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## wallman (Mar 14, 2011)

Impact said:


> Hi
> I am a painting contractor with over 25 years experience, based in Florida for the last couple years.
> Moved down from New York and realized very quickly that this has to be the spray capital of the world!!
> I am very familiar with spray rigs for paint, have everything from Titan 440's to Speedflow 8900's and everything inbetween.
> ...


Hey if you want the best sprayer out there and portable, I have been using a machine from Pressurized texnology for a long time they are the best,here's there website http://texturespraymachine.com/ from full production to patch work they are awsome. they make 3 sizes...:thumbup:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

wallman said:


> Hey if you want the best sprayer out there and portable, I have been using a machine from Pressurized texnology for a long time they are the best,here's there website http://texturespraymachine.com/ from full production to patch work they are awsome. they make 3 sizes...:thumbup:


That would be a great system for texture. My dad built almost the identical thing except that his had it's own 20 cfm compressor. There's almost nothing to wear out with that design. Wallman did everyone a big favor with his post! :thumbsup: 

I think we pumped 100 feet with ours. The air is regulated into the tank to push the mud and the rest goes out the nozzle to spray.


----------



## wallman (Mar 14, 2011)

Cormac said:


> On a tilt up like that it is nice to have a higher PSI Rig than a 100 PSIrig. The 1030 and 2030 would be better choices as you can easily run 100 to 150 feet of hose on them. I have. The pressure pot models are ok but terribly inconvenient to refill. Pumping out of bulk containers (drums, barrels, or totes improves production and efficiency.


Hey I have a " Pressure pot " model That works great and will spray 1400 sq ft per fill.... And my pump won"t fail ahh... yeah cuz it dont have no pump !!! so when your rebuilding your pump . I'll refill my tank and keep on spraying.. great for 1 job at a time ... and 18 gallons of spray.... Gotcha !! Oh and not mechanical so it will never break .. Guess it just depends on what you like RIGHT :thumbup:


----------



## wallman (Mar 14, 2011)

yes i thought this was about opinion too..the post asked for good texture machine for the job and i recommended one . I am no sales guy for anyone... sounds like your trying to sell 150 ft of hose.... Does that make you a hose sale guy!!!! the spray machine i am talking about does not break... because it has no moving parts, and that was my point also !!!! He wanted to know the best sprayer out there so this my " OPINION " Ahh... do I Qualify for a knowledgeable person on this site?? Yes and Didn't know that it was about who has the Biggest hose....HA HA RIGHT Thank you for the " OPINION "


----------

